# BMI for Egg Sharing



## Montanna (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question.  I am due to go to my first consultation for egg sharing. I am very worried that i am too heavy to egg share. I am 5"1 and roughly 12st8lbs. I have always been quite chubby my whole life, and my consultants are aware of this. 
Im just wondering if anybody knows any more about this topic?
All advice would be much appreciated!  

Thank you!  

Montanna x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya Montana and welome to FF
I was really worried about my BMI leading up to Eggsharing, i lost 16lb's to make sure and when i got there i was told i had nothing to worry about !!, I am 5ft 6 and i weigh about 14st and no one mentioned this as being a problem i do know some clinics can be funny about it, i guess the onbly ones that can help would  be your clinic why dont u call your  eggshare co-ordinator and ask just to put ya mind at rest b4 u go, there is a BMI calculator on the index page take a look and see, but dont get yaself all worried.
Good luck
Lou xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I've always been fighting a loosing battle with my weight!  
My clinic was quite strict when I first egg shared in 2003... my BMI had to be below 30 and when I first went to see them I was about a stone over this, so whilst I was awaiting my blood test results I had to loose this, which i did and they started me straight away when I was down to a BMI 30...
This time though, I have gone back to the same clinic and they have started me without even asking what my BMI is, as it is, it's about 3lb over what I should be, so I'm not really concerned, and the drugs can make you put on a bit anyway.

your best bet is to ask your clinic what they think, still go for tests etc first and just take it from there!!  Im sure your be fine though, you look nice and healthy in your pic!

Helen xx


----------



## Montanna (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Gurls,

Aww Thank you gurls for your support!! I appreciate it very much.
As you might see by my ticker i am PREGNANT! I was waiting for my period to arrive so that i could attend my first consultation for Egg Sharing. I was really frustrated as it was taking ages and i just wanted to get on with it! (I didnt even realise that i was late).
I did a test on Wednesday 5th April and it was positive! What a shock! What a miracle!  
Ive concieved naturally!  

Just gotta get through the dreaded 12weeks now. 

Take Care 
Byeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Luv Montanna xxxxxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

congratulations, what a shock that must have been for you, you must be on


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

ooohhh i'm such a duuurrr at the mo must be thr d/r hit the wrong button...... as i was saying you must be on  . Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Kay


----------

